# We need help choosing a. Gun



## JohnSmith (Jan 11, 2016)

We decided we need a gun we know where to start.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

JohnSmith said:


> We decided we need a gun we know where to start.


What do you plan on doing with it?


----------



## JohnSmith (Jan 11, 2016)

We also pick a knife Ali says don't want a nig one it can be small but it needs sharp


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Hmm....Somethings fishy here


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

JohnSmith said:


> We also pick a knife Ali says don't want a nig one it can be small but it needs sharp


What the exact **** did you just type?


----------



## JohnSmith (Jan 11, 2016)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Hmm....Somethings fishy here


Yes we need fishes


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

JohnSmith said:


> We also pick a knife Ali says don't want a nig one it can be small but it needs sharp


David Allan Coe, is that you?


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

JohnSmith said:


> Yes we need fishes


I'm confused....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

JohnSmith said:


> We also pick a knife Ali says don't want a nig one it can be small but it needs sharp


Is the honky knife supposed to be an assault knife or a sniper knife.


----------



## JohnSmith (Jan 11, 2016)

We need both separately for is a bay net


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

JohnSmith said:


> We need both separately for is a bay net


OK, now we are talking mullet!


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

JohnSmith said:


> We need both separately for is a bay net


Like this?


----------



## JohnSmith (Jan 11, 2016)

How many fishes


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

JohnSmith said:


> How many fishes


How good are you at spotting the mullet and throwing the net?


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

A googleplex


----------



## JohnSmith (Jan 11, 2016)

How many monkeys can you fit in a phone booth.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

JohnSmith said:


> How many monkeys can you fit in a phone booth.


After being chopped up by the honky knife?

Wait, is this a PC trap?


----------



## JohnSmith (Jan 11, 2016)

Land apes


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Depends on the breed


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Everyone has been in a loony mood, tonight. I caught it, too.

However, the morning brings a trip to the dentist, and I'd better go to bed. After eating an onion, of course.


----------



## JohnSmith (Jan 11, 2016)

Ok I'm just trolling.


----------



## JohnSmith (Jan 11, 2016)

I was going to register as Ahmed Muhammad.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Once you get people going, it's hard to stop


----------



## JohnSmith (Jan 11, 2016)

That would have been funny.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Ahmed the dead terrorist


----------



## JohnSmith (Jan 11, 2016)

Yes but I have to stop because miraculously I'm getting emails trying to steal my data from people watching this site or the internet.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I bet he's looking for ideas on what to stock in his on-line prepper supply store.


----------



## Joe Smith (Aug 21, 2015)

o Cuzin Johnny, wear yoo dun bin at? Ayed say dat yoo need do nig knife, yuu no aye dun keep dat sharp. An dat wuz me tryin to git in touch, we bin kneadin ya hep wit dat net o yeah.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Seriously ..... this is at least the third thread the Joe and John Smith have double teamed since yesterday...... I suggest they read some Fred Garvin, Buggybugoutbag, and Chip Diller posts and then give it another shot.

At least entertain me ....don't waste my time.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

- edited myself, just because I'm a nice guy -


----------



## JohnSmith (Jan 11, 2016)

Now rafel Ali n Muhammad hajj say we need a nig gun say WI need het moving


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Denton said:


> How good are you at spotting the mullet and throwing the net?


The Greatest Mullets Ever (20 pics) - Izismile.com


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> The Greatest Mullets Ever (20 pics) - Izismile.com


Good Lord!


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> The Greatest Mullets Ever (20 pics) - Izismile.com


Speechless.


----------



## JohnSmith (Jan 11, 2016)

We lik dose hair, we need fit in


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Living here in south Alabama those people would not get a second look. I'm not kidding.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Operator6 said:


> Living here in south Alabama those people would not get a second look. I'm not kidding.


I'd have to drive over to Crenshaw county to see mullets, nowadays.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Denton said:


> I'd have to drive over to Crenshaw county to see mullets, nowadays.


I pretty much stay along the coast in Al. Mobile and Baldwin counties. I go west to Ms and east to Fl way more than north. All my business is with the shipyards and oil/gas/chemical manufacturing industry.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> I'd have to drive over to Crenshaw county to see mullets, nowadays.


Back before I met Mrs Slippy, I used to sport around with a cute little blonde chick from Crenshaw County.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Back before I met Mrs Slippy, I used to sport around with a cute little blonde chick from Crenshaw County.


Dis she sport a mullet?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Operator6 said:


> I pretty much stay along the coast in Al. Mobile and Baldwin counties. I go west to Ms and east to Fl way more than north. All my business is with the shipyards and oil/gas/chemical manufacturing industry.


Man, you need to go driving around, one weekend. You'll see some real stereotypes in Crenshaw county. Very similar to Santa Rosa county, Florida. At least, if S.R. county is the same as I remember it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> Dis she sport a mullet?


No she disn't.:joyous:

If memory serves, she was nicely coifed.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> No she disn't.


JohnSmith is contagious, I suppose.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

IF you have never watched the movie, Pontypool, I highly suggest you do so.

Pontypool (2008) - IMDb


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

I did spend some time in Selma years back. I don't remember any mullets though.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SecretPrepper said:


> I did spend some time in Selma years back. I don't remember any mullets though.


No, I don't imagine you did.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm glad my parents had the good sense to keep mullets off of my head. Had buddies that had them. Good night it was awful.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I know damn well some of you guys 50 years old and above had a damn mullet at one time. Own it and tell. No pics required....... but kindly accepted.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Denton said:


> JohnSmith is contagious, I suppose.


Yes he is. All the Smith Boys have thus far be introduced to Mr. Twit Filter.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> I know damn well some of you guys 50 years old and above had a damn mullet at one time. Own it and tell. No pics required....... but kindly accepted.


No. I never wore such a thing, and I am 52.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

JohnSmith said:


> We decided we need a gun we know where to start.


5 pages of posts, Gah not that much time

1st gun is a 12 gauge Riot Shotgun, either a 870 Remington or a Mossburg 500 (there is a good vote for an Ithica but the older models)

Get a bunch of 00 Buck ammo and consider a few rubber 00 Buck which you put as the first one in the chamber. The 00 buck rubber shell is considered "less than leathal" and will probably not kill the person you shoot, which gives you options (legally) that you may not consider in the heat of the moment. Of course the LTL rubber buckshot will knock the person on their ass and give you about a 3-5 second window to escalate the encounter.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

just by a bag of marbles and tell everyone you found them--that way you have some thing to show them when they say you lost your marbles.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Medic33 said:


> just by a bag of marbles and tell everyone you found them--that way you have some thing to show them when they say you lost your marbles.


Really?

I can't see where you have ever given decent advice


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Well, after reading all 6 pages I am left looking at the computer dumbfounded, blinking, and trying to figure out why. Guns to Mullets and I still have have no idea what the smiths are talking about.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> Really?
> 
> I can't see where you have ever given decent advice


What happened to you?


----------

